# Ноты Ф.Анжелис



## lelikbolik (1 Мар 2014)

кому нужны ноты Ф.Анжелиса могу поделиться!
КАТАЛОГ: Амальгама,вальс-клоуна,токката, бубунет, из глубины души, на мотив Лоретты, рэг для Люка, ритмическая коробочка, романс, сюита Брель-Бах, Париж-Москва!


----------



## justgrilen (2 Мар 2014)

Всё есть,кроме Париж-Москва. Можете выслать на [email protected] Заранее благодарю!


----------



## SDmitriy (2 Мар 2014)

Искренне прошу Вас выслать весь каталог. 
[email protected]


----------



## Guldlyran (2 Мар 2014)

Заранее благодарю. Вышлите, пожалуйста, на [email protected]
С уважением Валерий


----------



## lelikbolik (2 Мар 2014)

lelikbolik писал:


> КАТАЛОГ: Амальгама,вальс-клоуна,токката, бубунет, из глубины души, на мотив Лоретты, рэг для Люка, ритмическая коробочка, романс, сюита Брель-Бах, Париж-Москва!


----------



## alex_cantus (23 Мар 2014)

[email protected]если можно)


----------



## burdusha (24 Мар 2014)

Можно выслать Париж-Москва на [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## justgrilen (24 Мар 2014)

На почте!


----------



## Serbul (6 Апр 2014)

и мне можно пожалуйста!!))

[email protected]


----------



## ze_go (6 Апр 2014)

пожалуйста на [email protected]
спасибо :drinks:


----------



## TEMUR (9 Апр 2014)

можно и мне [email protected] пожайлусто,


----------



## aram (9 Апр 2014)

БРЕЛЬ БАХ НА [email protected] ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРЕН


----------



## Tyrannosaurus (11 Апр 2014)

пожалуйста на [email protected]! 
спасибо!


----------



## internetbayan (11 Апр 2014)

Пожалуйста на [email protected] Заранее большое спасибо!!


----------



## LuckyAlex (11 Апр 2014)

Брель Бах и вальс клоуна,пожалуйста 
[email protected]
Огромное спасибо


----------



## teo1234 (18 Май 2014)

Искренне прошу Вас выслать каталог
[email protected]
Spasibo


----------



## vulf-0 (26 Май 2014)

Заранее благодарю. Вышлите, пожалуйста, на: [email protected]


----------



## Dctbybxtuj (26 Май 2014)

Пришлите и мне, пожалуйста - [email protected]


----------



## KATANA5 (28 Май 2014)

Пожалуйста, и мне вышлите каталог. 
Вот почта [email protected]


----------



## bayanist8 (11 Июн 2014)

Прошу вас и мне отправить весь каталог пожалуйста, заранее вам благодарен!)
[email protected]


----------



## tsyganiymax (25 Июн 2014)

Вышлите и мне весь каталог, будьте так добры, как раз третью пьесу на выпуск выбираю.
[email protected]


----------



## mariusbuta92 (1 Июл 2014)

[email protected]


Thank you very much! my best regards!


----------



## ArTiSt_33 (22 Авг 2014)

Будьте добры на [email protected]
Большое спасибо!)


----------



## taDa (25 Авг 2014)

Пожалуйста мне весь каталог...заранее благодарна)
[email protected]


----------



## Dmitry80 (26 Авг 2014)

Если не сложно, скиньте, пожалуйста на [email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------



## romanfiyalo (27 Сен 2014)

и мне


----------



## Kosthenko (28 Сен 2014)

romanfiyalo
romanfiyalo (27.09.2014, 18:49) писал:


> и мне


 Укажите свой почтовый адрес или пришлите письмо на [email protected] и я отправлю всю имеющуюся подборку нот по Анжелису


----------



## Ksenia (9 Окт 2014)

А подскажите, где можно найти ноты Анжелиса - 2011 beijing

(если что, [email protected])


----------



## Kosthenko (10 Окт 2014)

Emmanyele (09.10.2014, 23:37) писал:


> А подскажите, где можно найти ноты Анжелиса - 2011 beijing
> 
> (если что, [email protected])


 Emmanyele - У Вас на почте.


----------



## realboyan (10 Окт 2014)

можно и пне прислать..))

[email protected]


----------



## Evgeniy333 (12 Окт 2014)

И мне пожалуйста 

[email protected]


----------



## Классик (12 Окт 2014)

Здравствуйте. Будьте добры и мне)) [email protected]


----------



## evge78 (19 Ноя 2014)

Очень прошу выслать весь каталог Ф. Анжелиса на [email protected]


----------



## Dmitry80 (19 Ноя 2014)

Если, можно, вышлите, пожалуйста, и мне! [email protected]


----------



## vl-vl (1 Дек 2014)

Мил, человек, спасибо огромное заранее. Нам пожалуйста вышлите весь каталог.Премного благодарны
[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Дек 2014)

Dmitry80 (19.11.2014, 20:06) писал:


> Если, можно, вышлите, пожалуйста, и мне! [email protected]


((( realboyan,Evgeniy333,Классик,evge78 ,Dmitry80 )) - отправил,а vl-vl, к сожалению нет из-за блокировки или не корект. Вашего почтового адреса. Ф Анжелиса,кстати, публиковали на Белорус.сайтах(г.Лида и другие) и в Контакте создавали группу по данной тематике.


----------



## маша (2 Дек 2014)

Здравствуйте!Можно мне ноты Анжелиса -"Токката" ,"ритмическая коробочка "и "из глубины души"
Заранее благодарю!

[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Дек 2014)

маша (02.12.2014, 21:47) писал:


> Здравствуйте!Можно мне ноты Анжелиса -"Токката" ,"ритмическая коробочка "и "из глубины души"
> Заранее благодарю!
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## mamana (10 Янв 2015)

ищу ноты анжелис beiing 2011 ( [email protected] )


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Май 2015)

bayanistik () писал:ритмическую коробочку пожалуйста [email protected]Уважаемый,bayanistik!Посколько я выкладывал именно здесь в данной теме произвед.Ф.Анжелиса,считаю своим долгом  подсказать и помочь Вам и всем новичкам делающим первые шаги на форуме Gold Accordion.Вам изначально просто необходимо-бы  изучить правила и верхнюю(рабоч.)панель форума,а также его содержание в целом,овладеть процессом скачивания выложенных произведений в темах и в нотном архиве.Что касаеться Вашей просьбы по Ф.Анжелис - Ритмическая коробочка.pdf [674.87 Kb],то она прямо перед Вами и в моем сообщении №39 от 03.12.2014, на этой-же странице,одним словом, выше Вашего - через одно сообщение.Подводите курсор к названию (Ритмич.коробочка),появиться времен.подчеркнутость(это скрытая ссылка на скачиваемый файл) и кликаете по подчеркнут.названию произведения,далее откроеться всплывающ.окно Вашего компа (СОХРАНИТЬ КАК),определяйтесь (КУДА) и скачивайте в свою папку.На ПАНЕЛИ в верху(с правой стороны,2-cтрокой - имееться надпись ФОРУМ,подведя курсор,увидете покраснение надписи ФОРУМ,кликаете по Форум и у Вас откроеться содержание с темами(страницами) на данном форуме.Желаю удачи и приятных результативных просмотров новичкам  Форума.С уважением  -  Kosthenko  /P.S  - пользуйтесь поисковиком форума,очень полезно и удобно.


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Апр 2016)

halepa32 () писал:Здравствуйте! Вышлите пожалуйста "Париж-Москва", [email protected]*PARIS - MOSCOU* (DUET)   Anjelis F
,там уже видно 77 скачиваний и когда  появится почеркнутость и кликнете1-2 раза по файлу и  только  тогда скачаете.Kosthenko(2-08-2017).


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Авг 2017)

edward96n () писал:Мне тоже пожалуйста)
[email protected]  edward96n    - ну прочтите-же мою текстовую подсказку в сообщении№46 ,чуть выше.Все просто и будет Вам счастье.  Читайте внимательно,я-же для Вас специально написал.Скачайте здесь,пожалуйста самостоятельно.                              С  уважением   -  Kosthenko/


----------



## markontu (9 Авг 2017)

banbajan писал:


> lelikbolik писал:кому нужны ноты Ф.Анжелиса могу поделиться!
> КАТАЛОГ: Амальгама,вальс-клоуна,токката, бубунет, из глубины души, на мотив Лоретты, рэг для Люка, ритмическая коробочка, романс, сюита Брель-Бах, Пожалуйста на [email protected] Заранее большое спасибо


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Сен 2017)

uran () писал:Пожалуйста Ф. Анжелис "Ритмическая коробочка" на [email protected] Заранее большое спасибо!Здравствуйте,уважаемый * uran!*Подсказываю как начинающему пользователю(Регистр.сегодняшняя).В данной теме:  *Ноты* *Анжелиса*,имееться 4 страницы,их желательно прочесть и что нужно,естествен. можно *скачать*.*Ритмич.коробочка *в моем сообщении  №39 от3.12.2014г. на *3 странице*,прилагаю  пояснит.скриншот  ,вот  актив.ссылка для перехода на 3 стр...  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-5232-page-3.html   Порядок скачивания файлов можно прочесть в моих сообщениях данной темы. С уважением  -Кosthenko/
Примечание:Для просмотра скриншота и для его увеличения,необходимо кликнуть по изображению    -   1раз.


----------

